# Networking >  Monitor Network Delay

## deepaksporty

I am not able to monitor network delay. I have given the Host and server IP address but the graph does not show anything...

Can anyone help me..

----------


## tulip4heaven

Which software you are using to monitor network delay 

Thanks
Tulip

----------


## deepaksporty

I am using Loadrunner tool...sorry for not mentioning it earlier

----------

